# A question for Doc



## Sigung86 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Doc... Haven't commo'd in a long time.  Life is good here on Farmer Mountain.  LOL!

Wonder if you would mind doing a summation on all the indexing and aligning that goes on for one to rise correctly to a standing position from a sitting position in a chair?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 2, 2006)

Admin Note

Doc is somewhere between Southern Cal & Houston, Texas as we speak.  He will probably not be able to answer for a couple of days.  Then again he could be WiFi'ing in an airport even as we type.

-Michael


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 2, 2006)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Admin Note
> 
> Doc is somewhere between Southern Cal & Houston, Texas as we speak. He will probably not be able to answer for a couple of days. Then again he could be WiFi'ing in an airport even as we type.
> 
> -Michael


 
You bet me to it, Mr. Billings. I expect you guys will have some fun wit da dokka; bring your thinking caps and notebooks...you'll want to take notes, and recall this stuff later. He can go through quite a bit, with broad implications, in a very short time.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 2, 2006)

Time, fortunately, is not of the essence... Whereas neatness, and originality are.  LOL!

Hope you all have a great time down there.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> Hey Doc... Haven't commo'd in a long time. Life is good here on Farmer Mountain. LOL!
> 
> Wonder if you would mind doing a summation on all the indexing and aligning that goes on for one to rise correctly to a standing position from a sitting position in a chair?
> 
> ...


 
is there really a "correct" way to rise from sitting in a chair?  

i'd say, whatever accomplishes the task at hand.  you can science, i'd say common sense.  sometimes they are the same thing, just different terminology.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 8, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> is there really a "correct" way to rise from sitting in a chair?
> 
> i'd say, whatever accomplishes the task at hand.  you can science, i'd say common sense.  sometimes they are the same thing, just different terminology.



No offense intended Sapper, but that answer is an example of why I addressed the question to Doc, pretty specifically. 

The actions that are required to rise from a chair can be as willy and nilly as some of the more ludicrous fighting techniques that we have probably all seen.  And, often enough, the people who create those techniques are relying on their training, and whatever passes for their version of common sense.  On the other hand, the techniques for rising from a chair could be as precise and thought out as the techniques and science that create the SL4 techniques.

Having been a long distance admirer of Doc and SL4 for a very long time, I thought to put this question here and see if I could not elicit a response that would show how the principles of indexing, BAM, PAM, etc. could not be applied to almost every physical process that we perform daily, like sitting, rising, lying down, walking, etc.

I'm the one who has been asking the dumb questions here for as long as I can remember... So, if you would be so kind, just kind of humor me.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Doc (Jun 8, 2006)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> No offense intended Sapper, but that answer is an example of why I addressed the question to Doc, pretty specifically.
> 
> The actions that are required to rise from a chair can be as willy and nilly as some of the more ludicrous fighting techniques that we have probably all seen.  And, often enough, the people who create those techniques are relying on their training, and whatever passes for their version of common sense.  On the other hand, the techniques for rising from a chair could be as precise and thought out as the techniques and science that create the SL4 techniques.
> 
> ...


Hey Dan, still  a bit out of it. Had to go right to work from the Texas trip, and am work as I write this.

Rising from a chair most efficiently requires similar mechanics utilized in a horse stance in the lower platform.

1.  Legs spread

2.  Feet parallel

3. Weight evenly distributed

Move your shoulders over your knees. From this position execute Double Outward Downward Indexes, to Upward Lateral Hand Indexes. From here execute Double Outward Upward indexes timing the rise of the hands to the extension of the legs. You should feel a considerable "lift effect" in your legs as you rise. In actuality by bringing the two platforms in anatomical congruincy with each other, the entire body assists in the rising effort as opposed to the legs lifting alone. Once you're comfortable with this action, repeat with arms folded to feel the difference.

PS: make sure your chin in up and level. 

From this Positive Posture, you should be capable of rsing easily and even under artificial load.

Holla.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not sure I've got all the indexes (indices?) correct, and I'm not sure if I feel a difference with arms crossed... but I am sure I am getting all kinds of weird looks from the people who sit near me at work.  But I am probably the most efficient stand-upper in my office now.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 8, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I've got all the indexes (indices?) correct, and I'm not sure if I feel a difference with arms crossed... but I am sure I am getting all kinds of weird looks from the people who sit near me at work. But I am probably the most efficient stand-upper in my office now.


 
And you are surprised how???   :supcool: 

Just proved a point, in that any physical activity can be indexed, bammed, pammed, sliced and diced to be more efficient.

Thank you very much for your time Doc, and the answer.  Interestingly, if I can keep this up, my left knee may hold out a while longer before the surgery thang.

To all other readers... All I can say is, "Gotta Love IT"!!!!!


----------

